# colonoscopy on monday, day 1 of "light diet" and i'm starving!!!



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Stupidly, i didn't check with the scope unit about what exactly constitutes a low-residue-low-fat diet - and thye're closed on saturday and sunday! so, i'm hoping someone out there might be able to tell me : At this stage (tomorrow i take the prep and clear fluids only):can i take milk in my tea? and can i eat biscuits/crackers?(the info from the hospital states white bread with a scraping of butter). And is white rice and pasta ok? i can eat steamed fish, apparently, but yuk! i'll pass on that one, i think - i like mine fried in batter!finally, does wine and beer count as "clear fluids"Lol - just kidding! but are the clear fluids to keep you hydrated, or are they to make your poop run clear? in other words, will i poop more the more i drink? Also, the info sheet says to keep drinking clear fluids right up to going to the hospital on monday. But i thought, from reading other posts on here, that on the day of the test you had to be nil-by-mouth? Sorry - so many questions!Any help much appreciated!liz


----------

